# Measuring small at 35 weeks



## kitty_el

Hey everyone, I am currently 35 weeks pregnant - I saw the midwife for my usual check up and fundal height is only measuring 30 cm. 
The midwife immediately booked me for a growth scan and a CTG. The growth scan showed babies abdomen was measuring at 31 weeks and weight was 4.5 pounds (below the 10th centile) but the CTG seemed fine.
I have been booked for a follow up scan in 2 weeks and changed to consultant led care.
Has anyone been in a similar position, what happens if there is no growth in two weeks? and what kind of growth are they looking for?

Thank you xxxx


----------



## mlr1984

I had an early scan at 36 weeks because I was only measuring 32 cm. They said the baby weighed around 5lb. I was under a consultant and they were going to start me off on my due date but I ended up going into labour anyway and had her at 40 weeks weighing 6lb8.


----------



## MumToEva

Hey Hun. With my daughter they picked up at 30 weeks based on fundal height that she was not growing the way they would expect. I went for growth scans every week /fortnight, and they scared the wits out of us that her head/abdomen/leg measurements were out of proportion as well as being really small, only for her to be born naturally at 37 1/2 weeks, small (5lbs) but perfectly formed. What they look for from one growth scan to the next is that they are putting on weight parallel to the growth charts, all be it on the smaller end, rather than falling away from the curve or not growing at all, plus that the blood flow through the cord is adequate and fluid levels are adequate. If any of these things are off they may consider inducing you, and you won't be eligible for a midwife led unit or home birth just incase you need medical intervention, though I didn't need any help at all. The fact that you are already 35 weeks is good, as baby's lungs should already be well on the way to maturing - earlier babies they sometimes give steroid injections to mature the lungs just Incase they have to induce. 

Luckily for me, my daughter is perfect, no problems from being so small that we know of. I've been told that there may be some reason that Eva was so small that they just couldn't detect, or I may just be someone who has small babies. I'm pregnant again so wait and see I suppose, but all well so far!

I know i's hard not to worry, but I think they tend to scaremonger sometimes when there is nothing wrong at all, just a smaller baby, but it's better that they keep a close eye just Incase. :hugs:


----------



## alaskagrown

I always measured 3-5 weeks small. My little girl came out weighing 6 pounds 8 ounces and still is as petite as can be. She's totally healthy though.


----------



## kitty_el

Hey thank you for your replies, what were your later measurements in comparison to your 20 week ones (if you can remember) - I am concerned because it appears the abdomen has dropped from 66% at 21 weeks to 9% at 35 weeks & the head is actually measuring slightly ahead at 35 weeks 
I just hope these catch up at my next scan in two weeks.

xxxx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

It sounds to me like IUGR. My DD had IUGR and was 5lbs 7oz at 38+4 weeks. She's always been below the 20th percentile in weight, but her head is always 60-70th percentile. My IUGR was caused by a failing placenta, so my DD was actually losing weight before she was born (but my OB was unaware of any of this until after the birth because my fundal height always measured right on). The reason a lot of IUGR babies have normal sized heads and little bodies is because all the nutirients get sent to the brain first, which I believe is called "head sparing".

But like other posters have said, the fact that you're already 35 weeks is great. If theres no growth between your ultrasounds, they can just deliver your baby, because you'll be 37 weeks anyway. :flower:


----------



## MumToEva

Spiffynoodles said:


> It sounds to me like IUGR. My DD had IUGR and was 5lbs 7oz at 38+4 weeks. She's always been below the 20th percentile in weight, but her head is always 60-70th percentile. My IUGR was caused by a failing placenta, so my DD was actually losing weight before she was born (but my OB was unaware of any of this until after the birth because my fundal height always measured right on). The reason a lot of IUGR babies have normal sized heads and little bodies is because all the nutirients get sent to the brain first, which I believe is called "head sparing".
> 
> But like other posters have said, the fact that you're already 35 weeks is great. If theres no growth between your ultrasounds, they can just deliver your baby, because you'll be 37 weeks anyway. :flower:

Interesting what you say about "head sparing" spiffynoodles - my daughter was never diagnosed with IUGR and there was no obvious problems with the placenta, but her head was up between the 25th and 50th centile lines, whereas the rest of her was below the 2nd centile at birth. The gap is getting smaller with time (ie she's now up around 9th centile and the her head has stayed the same) but I had always put it down to me and hubby both having biggish heads. Will be monitored more closely this time, and I will keep an eye on any head measurements they take out of interest now. :flower:


----------

